# Boas > General Boas >  Getting a Hog Island Boa!

## towelie4365

So, after considering getting either a Hog Island or a Dumerils for quite some time now, I've decided to get a female Hog Island boa(simply because a Dumerils can get a bit too big for what I want right now).

I wont be getting the hatchling until mid-July. I've read up on and researched their care, and found they need almost identical conditions to ball pythons. Other than the obvious difference in enclosure size, is there anything else I have to consider in terms of husbandry that is different from BP's? I know as adults they require less frequent meals.

Here is a picture of the mother:


I still have yet to pick out a hatchling, but there are almost 20 of them, so I should find just what I want  :Smile:

----------


## BLM94

Hoggs will appreciate and utilize more vertical space than a BP, so keep that in mind when planning for its adult enclosure. 
Also, baby boas are referred to as neonates (not hatchlings) as they are live-born, not hatched from eggs  :Wink: 

Enjoy the new snake! Hoggs are sweet and I hope to own one someday

----------

_towelie4365_ (06-07-2013)

----------


## aldebono

Beautiful female! Looks a lot like my girl. 

They are not difficult to care for. Don't be worried if yours does not sit on the hot spot, mine seems to prefer it slightly cooler. I have her in a vision cage now with a spotlight bulb for heating. I will occasionally see her bask under the light.
She also sheds just fine without any supplemental humidity, just whatever indoors Florida provides. 

I would recommend hook training your baby. Like any boa, they are always hungry. I give my girl a couple stroked before I reach in, once she is out she is completely fine for anyone to hold. 

You will love your Hog!

----------

_towelie4365_ (06-07-2013)

----------


## aldebono

They may climb more as neonates than bps, but adults are terrestrial and there is no need to add height to their caging unless it's for your viewing pleasure.

----------


## Daybreaker

Congrats! I love my Hog, you won't be disappointed.

I keep mine at slightly cooler temps than my balls since all my boas seem to prefer the cooler temps. Mine is still in a tub but when she gets larger she will be upgraded into at least a 4' cage: 4' should work for either sex unless you get a female that gets on the larger side. I feed baby boas every 7 days then cut back to 10 days when they get on small rats/sub adult age and feeding adults every 2 weeks is fine.

That mom is a looker! For sure get what you like: some like very peppered Hogs while I like clean Hogs. Here's a pic of my girl (she's a drama queen):

----------

_towelie4365_ (06-07-2013)

----------


## towelie4365

> Also, baby boas are referred to as neonates (not hatchlings) as they are live-born, not hatched from eggs


You know, I was wondering about that the other day hahaha. I was about to call one a hatchling, but thought "They are born live though...." I didn't know the right term, so I went with hatchling. You learn something new every day  :Wink: 

I'm definitely excited. I figure I'd hook train if I encountered problems, otherwise no need. I've also heard that tapping them with anything to alert them of your presence works. An aggressive eater might think you're food if you just reach in first without them knowing you're there  :Rolleyes2: 

I plan on keeping it in a 28qt rack until it needs more space, then I'll get a nice 2'x4'x1' cage for her. If she needs something larger after that, I'm sure I can find use for that cage  :Wink:

----------


## DooLittle

Congrats!  Boas are fun.  :Smile:

----------


## hypnotixdmp

lol, I like that picture of the mouth open. Also, you will NOT regret getting one, I have a little girl who isn't so little anymore and she is the most docile friendly boa I have handled, even though all of my snakes are docile lol. But shes awesome, get one NOWWWWW lol

----------


## M&H

That is a nice looking hog island. I love my hogs they are great. My male is very curious and always poking into trouble. He has escaped his tub a few times. He is very sweet and always hear comments on him when I have taken him out for educational shows. My female is curious but more cautious. She is over six foot and likes to come out on her terms. She doesn't really enjoy coming out to be handled. 

You will really enjoy your hog, they are great snakes  :Smile:

----------


## elbee

I haven't had my little hog very long but I love him. He is so beautiful  :Smile:  He is a little escape artist and got out of his tub again. Luckily he hasn't gone far. I just have to double check that his tub is pushed in all the way and put a box of ammo in front of it  :Wink: . He can be a little bit nippy, but I am sure it is just because he is a baby. You will love yours, and post pics as soon as you get her!

----------


## towelie4365

> I haven't had my little hog very long but I love him. He is so beautiful  He is a little escape artist and got out of his tub again. Luckily he hasn't gone far. I just have to double check that his tub is pushed in all the way and put a box of ammo in front of it . He can be a little bit nippy, but I am sure it is just because he is a baby. You will love yours, and post pics as soon as you get her!


You keep him in a rack and he can escape? I didn't even know that was possible!

----------


## scorps101

Im getting a hog island boa from the same breeder! Im very excited. Mark kennedy reptiles right? The mom looks familiar from his kingsnake add.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## towelie4365

> Im getting a hog island boa from the same breeder! Im very excited. Mark kennedy reptiles right? The mom looks familiar from his kingsnake add.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Yes  :Smile: 

Update: I chose the neonate that I am going to get!

----------

_Anya_ (07-10-2013)

----------


## sunshinenorcas

Awwwww Hoggs are gorgeous, I don't have the room right now but they are on 'when I have room' list for sure. She's a gorgeous little girl! I wish you the joy of her  :Very Happy:

----------

